
Businessing: The Kama Sutra of Success (parody) - donohoe
http://getbusinessing.com/
======
jseifer
If it were a full book I would pay for it. If there were a donate button on
the site, I would donate. The site was great but the sample was amazing,
especially the chapter on agile.

------
jarin
As a Rails developer, I loved this:

"When we say Agile, we mean that all companies should be Agile. If you’re not
flexible to everything and responding with Agile tactics, you’re not the best
Businesser you can be.

The only way to be Agile on the internet is to build a Rails application. If
you’re not familiar with programming or don’t know what an application is,
don’t worry. All you need to know is that you need to use Rails, and then you
are very Agile.

Agile means hiring developers who know Rails. Rails developers are Rockstars.
Rockstars are Agile. Keith Moon, for example, was very Agile. His drum set ran
on Rails 1.2 on Heroku."

------
chaosmachine
This might be the funniest thing I've read on HN.

------
joshkaufman
I thought the website was funny - then I started reading the sample. When I
got to "Have lunch with every f __king person," I lost it.

I'm forwarding this to my editor - it's too good to not exist.

------
jarin
Haha I liked "This sentence prevents a widow."

I don't really consider myself a "real" designer, but if I laugh at
typesetting jokes then I must be on the right track at least.

------
eogas
Hell I'd buy it just for the "quote" on the cover.

------
petervandijck
This is my new religion.

~~~
donohoe
I'm gonna skip the book and wait for them to make into a movie. This has Mel
Gibdon written all over it.

------
Lorin
This is more like a series of truths disguised as flying unicorns made of
happiness and sugar. Very nice :)

------
shrikant
First, I feel sorry for the world that makes me think my second point.

Second, let's see how long till one of the quoted 'brands' attempts to sue.

Addendum: Simply epic line: _We just changed what we said because we're Agile.
This book is written in Rails._

------
Lorin
If anyone is looking for something similar but for general 'big' business, try
to hunt down a copy of 'the art of demotivation' from despair.com

------
vladimiroane
Damn. That was funny. I would buy the whole book.

------
kennymeyers
Thank you all, for all your horribly misguided kind words and free internet
traffic.

------
riffraff
I would buy it, seriously

